# Fengmi (峰米) 4K Cinema Pro (Laser UST 2020)



## Casey_Bryson

New Pro model available 5/2020. Updates: Same low price as last years model under at under $2K. Higher ANSI Lumens (2400 Vs. 1700), New grill and new OS dubbed FengOS. Also "new chipset ( Amlogic T972 chip with a maximum clock frequency of 1.9GHz) comes with 63% more performance and 55% less power compared to the Amlogic T962 chip used in the previous model" 

https://www.gizchina.com/2020/05/27...a-pro-officially-released-at-12799-yuan-1785/

It seems like a better priced($1785+ versus $2300+) A300 with about same lumens, a new OS, and chipset that supports 8K decoding. Hopefully there are even more goodies in the new update. More info to come.

https://youtu.be/0M4THLJ43Rk?t=53


----------



## jambanja

Wonder how it compares with Wemax A300.


----------



## Brajesh

Here's a (sorta) first review...


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> Here's a (sorta) first review...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB_8uAeP9bw


More like a preview that just barely showed off the new OS, but we did find out it has MEMC and Android 9.0. Guess we'll just have to wait for the finer details we're really looking forward to.


----------



## CubanLegend

looks nice, but the image projected is SUPER high up? what UST 4k projector out there has the lowest measured distance from the bottom of the projector to the bottom of the projected image?


----------



## tim worley

I've been wading through the sea of Chinese Laser UST Projectors and finally bit the bullet on this bad boy. Good price I think and got a 10% discount code on top.

Purchased as a presale from bangood using coupon BGAFF10OFF

I'll post my thoughts on it once it arrives.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

CubanLegend said:


> looks nice, but the image projected is SUPER high up? what UST 4k projector out there has the lowest measured distance from the bottom of the projector to the bottom of the projected image?


I'm not 100% sure but I think the LG HU85L has the lowest vertical offset. Usually this is measured from the top of the projector to the bottom of the image projected, but in terms of bottom of projector to bottom of screen it has 15.5 inches for a 120" screen and 13.6 for a 100" screen. The Xiaomi/Fengmi's are 17.5 for 120" screen, not sure on 100", but I'm assuming a couple inches off that figure. The Optoma P1 is, IIRC, 19.5 for 120", but their lenses fluctuate greatly between units so it could vary wildly--a few inches here or there. 

I think Optoma got it right for a larger screen and that incorporates your typical 5.1 or more home theater with a center channel speaker, but LG got it right for those only wanting a sound bar, but too bad they didn't get the rest right (sound and image versus cost). The Xiaomi/Fengmi's are probably right in the sweet spot between the two-close enough for 100" screens, but you can still have a center speaker between projector and screen for 120" and higher. 

EDIT: Here's what happens when you have a lower vertical offset and a center channel. The center channel is higher, but so is the screen. Credit @Run and Gun :









UST's are meant to be placed on or close to the floor with a CLR screen. Until the furniture market starts supporting UST's you're going to see a lot of people put them on their existing console that was designed for a TV, resulting in an image way to high for the bottom third to be at the viewer's eye.


----------



## CubanLegend

Casey_Bryson said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think the LG HU85L has the lowest vertical offset. Usually this is measured from the top of the projector to the bottom of the image projected, but in terms of bottom of projector to bottom of screen it has 15.5 inches for a 120" screen and 13.6 for a 100" screen. The Xiaomi/Fengmi's are 17.5 for 120" screen, not sure on 100", but I'm assuming a couple inches off that figure. The Optoma P1 is, IIRC, 19.5 for 120", but their lenses fluctuate greatly between units so it could vary wildly--a few inches here or there.
> 
> I think Optoma got it right for a larger screen and that incorporates your typical 5.1 or more home theater with a center channel speaker, but LG got it right for those only wanting a sound bar, but too bad they didn't get the rest right (sound and image versus cost). The Xiaomi/Fengmi's are probably right in the sweet spot between the two-close enough for 100" screens, but you can still have a center speaker between projector and screen for 120" and higher.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what happens when you have a lower vertical offset and a center channel. The center channel is higher, but so is the screen. Credit @Run and Gun :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UST's are meant to be placed on or close to the floor with a CLR screen. Until the furniture market starts supporting UST's you're going to see a lot of people put them on their existing console that was designed for a TV, resulting in an image way to high for the bottom third to be at the viewer's eye.


Thank you so much for those figures! it's so hard to find them in one place.. I'd like a minimal vertical offset, but I'll just remove my desk from the front of my room entirely if i got UST.. Sadly the LG is way out of my price range.. the Xiaomi/Fengmi is more my price, and yes i have my own desk setup in the front of my room, but I'll be willing to remove it and setup a custom height small stand to accomodate filling my entire screen size, as having my 120" wall/screen go from 1080p to 4K would be AMAZING and would hold me off on upgrading for another 7+ years hopefully, until 8k content and projectors are under 2,000$ someday..


----------



## XK_HT

A french site called passioncinema Fr has a great overview on this and other similar chinese brands. I usually use google translate off of chrome to read the reviews. I recommend checking it out!

- XK


----------



## Casey_Bryson

XK_HT said:


> A french site called passioncinema Fr has a great overview on this and other similar chinese brands. I usually use google translate off of chrome to read the reviews. I recommend checking it out!
> 
> - XK


Great site and it's true for the 2019 version. The 2020 Pro has yet to be reviewed. I think a few vendors are taking pre-purchases and getting a shipment in late July. I haven't checked with Stephen Lou (sales for Fengmi), but since Nothingbutlabel in Australia (or New Zealand I forget) has one it likely can be ordered directly from the manufacturer Fengmi or Nothingbutlabel and received much earlier.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Apparently this Pro version does not support 3D function :-(


----------



## jambanja

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Apparently this Pro version does not support 3D function :-(


It is a hardware issue so might never support 3d.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

jambanja said:


> It is a hardware issue so might never support 3d.


Where are you two getting your info? If there's no 3D I'm definitely out, but all the listings I've seen have show 4K 3D even if the ads don't highlight it as a feature. I do see HDR10+ so that's new.

UPDATE: I just saw the comments from NothingbutLabel on their video. It doesn't support it now unless an update changes it. Sounds like nothing official, but vendors selling it sure seem to think it's coming.


----------



## jambanja

Casey_Bryson said:


> Where are you two getting your info? If there's no 3D I'm definitely out, but all the listings I've seen have show 4K 3D even if the ads don't highlight it as a feature. I do see HDR10+ so that's new.
> 
> UPDATE: I just saw the comments from NothingbutLabel on their video. It doesn't support it now unless an update changes it. Sounds like nothing official, but vendors selling it sure seem to think it's coming.



I got this info from a vendor in China. He seemed to know what he was saying.


----------



## prwilliams1982

tim worley said:


> I've been wading through the sea of Chinese Laser UST Projectors and finally bit the bullet on this bad boy. Good price I think and got a 10% discount code on top.
> 
> Purchased as a presale from bangood using coupon BGAFF10OFF
> 
> I'll post my thoughts on it once it arrives.


Same here, worked out £1475.41, seems to have come at the right time as I was looking at the A300 which was coming out quite a bit more 

Suppose only time will tell if going in early actually pays off


----------



## prwilliams1982

I cant post the link to youtube because I haven't got enough posts but if you search, this has been posted in the last couple of hours and blew my mind, is it real?

2020 Fengmi 4K Cinema PRO Opening Box First Impression

Wow


----------



## jambanja

prwilliams1982 said:


> I cant post the link to youtube because I haven't got enough posts but if you search, this has been posted in the last couple of hours and blew my mind, is it real?
> 
> 2020 Fengmi 4K Cinema PRO Opening Box First Impression
> 
> Wow



I saw it and was underwhelmed by the youtube video. I expected a proper unboxing and review. Could have been a doctored footage who knows if its the Fengmi pro,


----------



## Gettu

Getting mine today!

Anything you would like to see and know? I am newbie on this, got no proper screen either, will buy in a month or so.


----------



## Vaadu

Gettu said:


> Getting mine today!
> 
> Anything you would like to see and know? I am newbie on this, got no proper screen either, will buy in a month or so.



Well now that you’ve asked.

Black levels?
Lights on viewing?
Input lag would be nice to know if possible?
Fan noise or any other noise?

Thx!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Gettu said:


> Getting mine today!
> 
> Anything you would like to see and know? I am newbie on this, got no proper screen either, will buy in a month or so.


Can you do an unboxing video and then let us know:

1. Picture quality
2. Noise level/fan noise
3. Any 3D feature and how it performs
4. Distance from back of projector to screen for 120 inch size screen


----------



## jambanja

Gettu said:


> Getting mine today!
> 
> Anything you would like to see and know? I am newbie on this, got no proper screen either, will buy in a month or so.


I would like to know how you navigate the Chinese menus.


----------



## Gettu

Turns out they lied about the delivery, this time it should be tomorrow, I will try to answer all your requests, but my only fear is that I do not have any equipment to measure anything, so it will all be eyeballing lol. The ones im hoping to confirm easily is, if it works at 100v since im in Japan and if the coil whine still persist


----------



## prwilliams1982

Gettu said:


> Turns out they lied about the delivery, this time it should be tomorrow, I will try to answer all your requests, but my only fear is that I do not have any equipment to measure anything, so it will all be eyeballing lol. The ones im hoping to confirm easily is, if it works at 100v since im in Japan and if the coil whine still persist


I have had an email today (the expected dispatch date) to say they are still out of stock and to expect a further 1-2 weeks for before they are shipped

I’m not too bothered as the room it’s going to be setup in hasn’t even started to be built yet but am also desperate to get my hands on it to test things out for myself!

Hopefully they sort out any issues and get them delivered soon


----------



## Gettu

Ok here are a couple of videos, on the setting one, the humming you can hear is the wife’s toothbrush, sorry about that.
Obviously it works at 100v no problem, good news!
Coil whine still persists, but I got to add that isn't as intrusive as I thought it would be, but is there, fan noise is pretty low at least to me. 
Distance for a 120” , Im at 100” well lets say 99” and its at 21cm from wall to the back of the projector.
Black levels and picture quality, is hard to say since im projecting on a white textured wallpaper, I guess i need a screen soon. Its kind of annoying to watch anything with the texture.
Don't know if its old news but it has airplay. 

Setting up:
https://youtu.be/OTJfbslokSg

Unboxing:
https://youtu.be/fiWeaV0xdN0

Sorry for my crappy youtube skills!


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Thank you Gettu for the videos of the unboxing and the set up. Yeah, you will see a big difference once you get a proper screen made especially for UST projector.


----------



## Is4x

Gettu said:


> Coil whine still persists


Coil whine looks like the same on mine Fengmi 4k 2019


----------



## prwilliams1982

Gettu said:


> Ok here are a couple of videos, on the setting one, the humming you can hear is the wife’s toothbrush, sorry about that.
> Obviously it works at 100v no problem, good news!
> Coil whine still persists, but I got to add that isn't as intrusive as I thought it would be, but is there, fan noise is pretty low at least to me.
> Distance for a 120” , Im at 100” well lets say 99” and its at 21cm from wall to the back of the projector.
> Black levels and picture quality, is hard to say since im projecting on a white textured wallpaper, I guess i need a screen soon. Its kind of annoying to watch anything with the texture.
> Don't know if its old news but it has airplay.
> 
> Sorry for my crappy youtube skills!


Great, thanks for this, just want mine to arrive now but got a feeling its gonna be a while still yet 

Could you let us know the distance from the top of the projector to the bottom of the image for your 100" picture too?

I have been looking at cabinets/shelves for it to sit on but need to work out what sort of height I need for my room.

The motorised stand that Fengmi sell to go with the previous version looks incredibile, you connect it to the projector by usb and then your able to control the distance away from the wall (and obviously the resulting picture size) with the same remote as your PJ but i'm not sure I can justify the £300+ for what is essentially a shelf when it might not even work with this version yet


----------



## Gettu

Pr williams: 21/23cm 
Sandiego: I hope it will change quality a fair amount, I got spoiled with my OLEDS


----------



## prwilliams1982

New side by side comparison with the non pro model just dropped:


----------



## jambanja

prwilliams1982 said:


> New side by side comparison with the non pro model just dropped:



Not much of an upgrade plus you lose the 3d functionality.


----------



## jambanja

Looks like this product was rushed into production.


----------



## scotter

Sounds look the jury is still out on this updated model. 

In a practical sense though, if you were to buy one of these - would it be AliExpress, Alibaba? Banggood? 

This would be from China to the US, so are there import duties owed upon delivery? I can’t say I understand how that portion works. I have bought from Asia over the years - JDM car parts, cameras, small items from China but nothing in the $2k range though.


----------



## jambanja

When you turn it on does it remember the previous input or does it revert to the Chinese front pages?




Gettu said:


> Ok here are a couple of videos, on the setting one, the humming you can hear is the wifeâ€™️s toothbrush, sorry about that.
> Obviously it works at 100v no problem, good news!
> Coil whine still persists, but I got to add that isn't as intrusive as I thought it would be, but is there, fan noise is pretty low at least to me.
> Distance for a 120â€ , Im at 100â€ well lets say 99â€ and its at 21cm from wall to the back of the projector.
> Black levels and picture quality, is hard to say since im projecting on a white textured wallpaper, I guess i need a screen soon. Its kind of annoying to watch anything with the texture.
> Don't know if its old news but it has airplay.
> 
> Setting up:
> https://youtu.be/OTJfbslokSg
> 
> Unboxing:
> https://youtu.be/fiWeaV0xdN0
> 
> Sorry for my crappy youtube skills!


----------



## Gettu

You can set it up to start on your preferred hdmi. Chinese menu has autoplay so it sucks!

For me only little weird quirk I am suffering, is that I power it off from the remote and after few seconds off it will turn itself back on, abd yes even with no input being thrown at it. So I need to turn it off twice to make it count!


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Gettu said:


> You can set it up to start on your preferred hdmi. Chinese menu has autoplay so it sucks!
> 
> For me only little weird quirk I am suffering, is that I power it off from the remote and after few seconds off it will turn itself back on, abd yes even with no input being thrown at it. So I need to turn it off twice to make it count!


Now that is a pain in the butt. Hopefully a new firmware will fix that problem.


----------



## jambanja

Received mine yesterday and I don't have that problem. It doesn't turn itself back on






Gettu said:


> You can set it up to start on your preferred hdmi. Chinese menu has autoplay so it sucks!
> 
> 
> For me only little weird quirk I am suffering, is that I power it off from the remote and after few seconds off it will turn itself back on, abd yes even with no input being thrown at it. So I need to turn it off twice to make it count!


----------



## jambanja

https://youtu.be/qTVotfoHyc0




In this video they say that the fengmi 4k cinema pro cannot match the Wemax A300


----------



## Casey_Bryson

scotter said:


> Sounds look the jury is still out on this updated model.
> 
> In a practical sense though, if you were to buy one of these - would it be AliExpress, Alibaba? Banggood?
> 
> This would be from China to the US, so are there import duties owed upon delivery? I can’t say I understand how that portion works. I have bought from Asia over the years - JDM car parts, cameras, small items from China but nothing in the $2k range though.



I'd go direct through the manufacturer Fengmi on Alibaba. That way there is no middle man and no question of when and who you purchased through if you have any issues. Mine shipped out of Hong Kong so no fees. I'm not sure if that is still the case, but their sales rep could answer that for you and any other. Highly recommended.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

jambanja said:


> https://youtu.be/qTVotfoHyc0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video they say that the fengmi 4k cinema pro cannot match the Wemax A300


Your link didn't work for me. Try this one:






EDIT: Nevermind looks like element5 Projector & Audio disabled viewing from other websites. It's available on youtube only. There is no comparison in the vid, but the poster has a shop of many UST's on display and can easily make a comparison.


----------



## jambanja

Gettu said:


> You can set it up to start on your preferred hdmi. Chinese menu has autoplay so it sucks!
> 
> For me only little weird quirk I am suffering, is that I power it off from the remote and after few seconds off it will turn itself back on, abd yes even with no input being thrown at it. So I need to turn it off twice to make it count!




What settings are you using for the best picture?


----------



## jambanja

Wemax A300 vs Fengmi 4k Cinema Pro



https://youtu.be/Ew0CUf4NH4M


----------



## Mollymimi

I brought the Fengmi 4K recently. One thing I can’t figure out is that it is showing in 4:3 aspect ratio when it turns on. I searched all the options in the settings but I can’t find one for setting aspect ratio. I reset it to factory setting but still, it is displaying in 4:3. Anyone has the same issue?


----------



## jambanja

Mollymimi said:


> I brought the Fengmi 4K recently. One thing I canâ€™️t figure out is that it is showing in 4:3 aspect ratio when it turns on. I searched all the options in the settings but I canâ€™️t find one for setting aspect ratio. I reset it to factory setting but still, it is displaying in 4:3. Anyone has the same issue?



Mine is displaying in 16:9


----------



## evnow

I bought a (non-pro) Fengmi Cinema. Now to wait for it to land - I guess 3 weeks to US ?

(Does this projector have a new OS - not the MIUI one ? More importantly does it have Android Google Play store ? I've an old receiver - and thus it will be easier to run some of the apps like Youtube for 4K content on the projector itself.
edit : According to nothingbutlabel comparison video, the non-pro model will continue to have the old Miui TV with Android 6 (!) )

BTW, I guess Fengmi will sell this in US/Europe. They have submitted application to FCC. You can also see an English user manual they submitted to FCC. It has more info some might find useful - like the throw distance and vertical offset.









Formovie L176FGN Laser TV 4K Cinema L176FGN Formovie Laser TV 4K Cinema User Manual Fengmi (Beijing) Technology


Formovie Laser TV 4K Cinema Users Manual details for FCC ID 2AO2D-L176FGN made by Fengmi (Beijing) Technology Co., Ltd.. Document Includes User Manual User Manual




fccid.io





It seems Fengmi are actually the original manufacturers (OEM) of Xioami laser UST projectors. Probably WeMax as well. That is why the projectors of these 3 brands look so similar. Oh, VAVA too, perhaps.


----------



## jambanja

My FengOS updated today. Haven't tried to play with the settings. Hopefully they update the firmware to include English menu soon.


----------



## spocky12

jambanja said:


> My FengOS updated today. Haven't tried to play with the settings. Hopefully they update the firmware to include English menu soon.


Hi,

I'd be interested in any change you can see in upcoming updates as I am trying my best to adapt my tools on this device and don't want to update mine to maximize the chances I can find a rooting method on it.


----------



## jambanja

After the latest firmware update it does not remember the last used input. Even though it is set to hdmi 1 on switch on it does not switch to this input it switches to the fengmi screen on start up screen.


----------



## kraine

I can’t find a trace of the Motion compensation inside the menus of the Fengmi cinema Pro.....

If one of the owner have find it, please give me the solution but I begin to think that there is no Frame interpolation on this Model.


----------



## spocky12

jambanja said:


> After the latest firmware update it does not remember the last used input. Even though it is set to hdmi 1 on switch on it does not switch to this input it switches to the fengmi screen on start up screen.


Thanks for the feedback, fwiw my app (hopefully released in a few days) will be able to fix it.


kraine said:


> I can’t find a trace of the Motion compensation inside the menus of the Fengmi cinema Pro.....
> 
> If one of the owner have find it, please give me the solution but I begin to think that there is no Frame interpolation on this Model.


I haven't found it mentioned in the ui (even in the ui source code).
But at a lower software level, it's supported. Unfortunately as long as I haven't rooted it, I won't be able to tell you more about it (what's its stock value ? Disabled, low, strong ?). 
As of now, I can only suppose the ui is not implemented yet and it will be available in a software update.
Last thing, the memc chip referred to in the code is NT72353. I'll let you google to find more about it.


----------



## projproj

jambanja said:


> After the latest firmware update it does not remember the last used input. Even though it is set to hdmi 1 on switch on it does not switch to this input it switches to the fengmi screen on start up screen.


What about the language, does it support English now?
What are the general consensus with this pro projector? I am contemplating getting one with ALR screen.


----------



## kraine

Thanks spoky, I confirm no FI on board and no English with the latest firmware. Review will be online next week.


----------



## mmdd

Kraine,If you have a pc, could you check if this projector accepts 4k 60hz RGB 4: 4: 4 in 8bit without problems?


----------



## kraine

Final Review is online (French and English) :



Test Fengmi Cinéma Pro 4K : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## evnow

kraine said:


> Final Review is online (French and English) :
> 
> 
> 
> Test Fengmi Cinéma Pro 4K : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –


My take is that - Android 9 based Feng OS being new - many of the features have not yet been completed. So we should expect to see updates that bring this projector on par with their other projectors (Fengmi / Xioami / WeMax). I'd expect English Menus or even 3D. Its good they got rid off the MIUI TV bloat.


----------



## projproj

kraine said:


> Final Review is online (French and English) :


Thanks for the review.



evnow said:


> even 3D


Apparently it is a hardware limitation and firmware update can't help.


----------



## evnow

projproj said:


> Apparently it is a hardware limitation and firmware update can't help.


That is possible - though I wouldn't have been surprised if they didn't implement 3D even with no hardware limitation.

If it is a h/w limitation - then I'd say they consciously removed the needed extra hardware. So, rather than a limitation, its a design decision to drop 3D.


----------



## jambanja




----------



## Casey_Bryson

evnow said:


> I bought a (non-pro) Fengmi Cinema. Now to wait for it to land - I guess 3 weeks to US ?
> 
> (Does this projector have a new OS - not the MIUI one ? More importantly does it have Android Google Play store ? I've an old receiver - and thus it will be easier to run some of the apps like Youtube for 4K content on the projector itself.
> edit : According to nothingbutlabel comparison video, the non-pro model will continue to have the old Miui TV with Android 6 (!) )
> 
> BTW, I guess Fengmi will sell this in US/Europe. They have submitted application to FCC. You can also see an English user manual they submitted to FCC. It has more info some might find useful - like the throw distance and vertical offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formovie L176FGN Laser TV 4K Cinema L176FGN Formovie Laser TV 4K Cinema User Manual Fengmi (Beijing) Technology
> 
> 
> Formovie Laser TV 4K Cinema Users Manual details for FCC ID 2AO2D-L176FGN made by Fengmi (Beijing) Technology Co., Ltd.. Document Includes User Manual User Manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fccid.io
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Fengmi are actually the original manufacturers (OEM) of Xioami laser UST projectors. Probably WeMax as well. That is why the projectors of these 3 brands look so similar. Oh, VAVA too, perhaps.



There is a thread for the 2019 version. Please post your questions there. Fengmi (峰米) Laser 4K Cinema


----------



## evnow

Casey_Bryson said:


> There is a thread for the 2019 version. Please post your questions there. Fengmi (峰米) Laser 4K Cinema


Not sure the one I bought is 2019 version.

Seems to me there are two 2020 models ?

Cinema Pro, 2400 ANSI lumens
Cinema, 2000 ANSI lumens
The 2019 model is 1700 lumens ?

ps : Anyway, since I posted I've figured out 2020 Fengmi Cinema is probably closer to the '19 Cinema / Xiaomi Mi than to the Cinema Pro - mainly because of the OS used.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

evnow said:


> Not sure the one I bought is 2019 version.
> 
> Seems to me there are two 2020 models ?
> 
> Cinema Pro, 2400 ANSI lumens
> Cinema, 2000 ANSI lumens
> The 2019 model is 1700 lumens ?
> 
> ps : Anyway, since I posted I've figured out 2020 Fengmi Cinema is probably closer to the '19 Cinema / Xiaomi Mi than to the Cinema Pro - mainly because of the OS used.


*I appreciate your posts and input in general. The reason I asked you to post in the right thread is to not add to the confusion of others that are new to Fengmi or UST's. *

You can ultimately post where you want. I just would hope that you would post your projector specific questions, issues, etc.. in the thread dedicated to your projector. There are very few 2000 lumen Fengmi's out there (white version) and the only thing in common it has with the PRO is more advertised Lumens (I've yet to see a review that tests the output yet).

Your projector has the same Android base 6, Same MUIUI, same hardware etc... as the 2019 version. It might have some slightly different software parameters that yield the greater output in Lumens as some as speculated, but that's it.

Please let's keep this to the Pro version only. It's confusing enough as it is. Thanks!


----------



## evnow

Casey_Bryson said:


> I just would hope that you would post your projector specific questions, issues, etc.. in the thread dedicated to your projector.


As Such there is no thread dedicated to 2020 Fengmi Cinema.

Yes, as I said in ps of the post - now I've figured out that 2020 Fengmi Cinema is perhaps quite different from Cinema Pro and closer to 2019 Fengmi or Xiaomi Mi projectors. I'll continue to use those if needed. Otherwise I might open a new one.


----------



## jambanja

Anyone else having the HDMI handshake issue after updating the firmware?


----------



## H_Kurgan

Hi all.
I have the new fengmi 4k cinema pro for a few days. I can't compare but the 4k hdr video quality in tests done seems impressive to me.
Three initial doubts/comments:
1.- Stream: One of the possibilities is "mirror screen with ios" and it does really well with everything, even with the APTV logo. The problem comes when I try to stream directly from apple tv +. The transmission is with very low transfer rate and it gets stuck. Even with youtube it is perfect, as if it were a 4k APTV (IPAD air 3 - 2019)
It would be very interesting if that functionality were correct 
2.- It seems that you could stream from PC. It would be ideal, with a cable network, to be able to transmit video from VLC or MPC with MadVr, directly to the projector. I don't know if what I say is unfeasible :/
3.- Finally, it would be very important to go to the hdmi you want when switch on. I have not found that option.
Thank you very much and I'll be here testing and commenting


----------



## jambanja

spocky12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd be interested in any change you can see in upcoming updates as I am trying my best to adapt my tools on this device and don't want to update mine to maximize the chances I can find a rooting method on it.


Spocky, I understand you managed to add the English menu?









Xiaomi/Xgimi/Fengmi/Formovie/AWOL/Bomaker/Jmgo/VAVA 4K Laser projector | Got it! The English Launcher on Fengmi 4k Pro


Got it! The English Launcher on Fengmi 4k Pro




www.facebook.com


----------



## jambanja

jambanja said:


> Spocky, I understand you managed to add the English menu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi/Xgimi/Fengmi/Formovie/AWOL/Bomaker/Jmgo/VAVA 4K Laser projector | Got it! The English Launcher on Fengmi 4k Pro
> 
> 
> Got it! The English Launcher on Fengmi 4k Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


 I meant English Launcher.


----------



## jambanja

More on the English launcher:


----------



## spocky12

jambanja said:


> Spocky, I understand you managed to add the English menu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi/Xgimi/Fengmi/Formovie/AWOL/Bomaker/Jmgo/VAVA 4K Laser projector | Got it! The English Launcher on Fengmi 4k Pro
> 
> 
> Got it! The English Launcher on Fengmi 4k Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Couldn't add translations to stock apps as it would require root (I didn't try to root it yet), but my tools can now totally replace the stock launcher and give access to stock Android options as well as amlogic specific options, both available in English.
I'll release the updated ProjecTivy Tools probably next week.


----------



## jambanja

spocky12 said:


> Couldn't add translations to stock apps as it would require root (I didn't try to root it yet), but my tools can now totally replace the stock launcher and give access to stock Android options as well as amlogic specific options, both available in English.
> I'll release the updated ProjecTivy Tools probably next week.


Thanks mate. Looks far much better with English launcher. Cant wait.


----------



## Crimson_Flam3s

How are the black levels with this projector?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Crimson_Flam3s said:


> How are the black levels with this projector?


With a good PET Crystal CLR screen low gain screen you can achieve some really nice blacks--mainly because of how our eyes work. It's DLP so it's going to have an issue with low APL scenes, but seeing how ~10% of scenes or less are low APL it really isn't a problem. the other 90%+scenes are going look like nice deep blacks. Don't expect OLED levels, but if light and reflections are controlled, do expect something about on par with most of the best public digital theaters you've been too.


----------



## jambanja

spocky12 said:


> Couldn't add translations to stock apps as it would require root (I didn't try to root it yet), but my tools can now totally replace the stock launcher and give access to stock Android options as well as amlogic specific options, both available in English.
> I'll release the updated ProjecTivy Tools probably next week.


Spocky, any update on the English launcher?


----------



## spocky12

jambanja said:


> Spocky, any update on the English launcher?


Patience you must have, my young padawan. Always in motion is the future... End of the week it might be.


----------



## jambanja

👍🏿


----------



## hasanM

Hello experts.

The projector by default runs on 1080p . The tool i installed only works by opening the application but do not replace the default launcher.

any idea how this can be done?


----------



## spocky12

hasanM said:


> Hello experts.
> 
> The projector by default runs on 1080p . The tool i installed only works by opening the application but do not replace the default launcher.
> 
> any idea how this can be done?


Hi,

Not sure I understand your exact issue. Android gui is rendered in 1080p, but video is 4k without any doubt.
The upcoming release version of ProjecTivy Tools will support replacing FengOs launcher.

I came back from vacation yesterday and some things I've developed in the previous weeks and tested only today required adjustments. This means it won't be released now (it's late and I need to get some sleep ), but the wait is almost over.


----------



## jambanja

spocky12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure I understand your exact issue. Android gui is rendered in 1080p, but video is 4k without any doubt.
> The upcoming release version of ProjecTivy Tools will support replacing FengOs launcher.
> 
> I came back from vacation yesterday and some things I've developed in the previous weeks and tested only today required adjustments. This means it won't be released now (it's late and I need to get some sleep ), but the wait is almost over.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## jambanja

Fengmi 4k vs Wemax A300


----------



## juic-E-juice

Out of curiosity, I believe that they were able to get the old Fengmi down to a sub 25 second input lag with a UI update (via Kramer). Has this been achieved on this model?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vishhhh

Great job on the new update spocky12, I can see that you have added support for fengmi 4k pro aka codenamed jerry. Could you please enlist some steps for a newbie to projector flashing how to install your firmware to the device ?

Thanks and really appreciate your work.


spocky12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure I understand your exact issue. Android gui is rendered in 1080p, but video is 4k without any doubt.
> The upcoming release version of ProjecTivy Tools will support replacing FengOs launcher.
> 
> I came back from vacation yesterday and some things I've developed in the previous weeks and tested only today required adjustments. This means it won't be released now (it's late and I need to get some sleep ), but the wait is almost over.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy. 

Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions

Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release... 

feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?

Did I catch your attention? Here's what it looks like in Action:


----------



## jambanja

Casey_Bryson said:


> Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.
> 
> Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions
> 
> Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release...
> 
> feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
> feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
> feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
> feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
> feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
> did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?
> Did I catch your attention? Here's what it looks like in Action:
> View attachment 3033314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033313
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033301
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033302
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033303
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033306
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033308
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033309
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033311


This is for the 2019 version right?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

I'll let Spocky or someone who has done it chime in to confirm, but it looks like it should have some functionality...

fix : improved overall compatibility with android 8.1/9
- feature : added compatibility with FengOs for most features


----------



## Dogamondo

jambanja said:


> Fengmi 4k vs Wemax A300


This is the 2019 model vs Wemax A300.

Has anyone (aside from Gregory) thoroughly compared the Cinema 4K Pro with the Wemax A300? 

I'm very confused as Gregory's review puts the Fengmi ahead in brightness and contrast. But from the videos of the two side by side, it still seems the Wemax has better blacks even though the advertised 4000:1 seems to be a false claim.

Not sure which one to pull the trigger on.


----------



## evnow

Dogamondo said:


> Not sure which one to pull the trigger on.


All the projector are basically the same with some changes produced by Fengmi. 4k Pro is the newer projector - but without 3D.

It is unfortunate Fengmi/Xiaomi have all these projectors without clear differentiation. They need good brand managers.


----------



## Dogamondo

But different contrast ratios right? I thought Wemax had the better blacks?


----------



## evnow

Dogamondo said:


> But different contrast ratios right? I thought Wemax had the better blacks?


I guess the various projectors have slightly different ALPD made by Appotronics - resulting in different lumens ?

But the Cinema Pro and Wemax 300 have similar lumens. My guess is Cinema Pro has newer version of ALPD (whatever changes they have made in a year). Newer Wemax 300 might also have this new ALPD.

Cinema Pro is available on some sites for several hundreds less than Wemax 300. Not sure its worth the difference.


----------



## Dogamondo

evnow said:


> I guess the various projectors have slightly different ALPD made by Appotronics - resulting in different lumens ?
> 
> But the Cinema Pro and Wemax 300 have similar lumens. My guess is Cinema Pro has newer version of ALPD (whatever changes they have made in a year). Newer Wemax 300 might also have this new ALPD.
> 
> Cinema Pro is available on some sites for several hundreds less than Wemax 300. Not sure its worth the difference.


Thanks, and yes that’s exactly what I was wondering, Why does the Wemax still sell for so much more. Scratching my head to see what’s in it apart from the 3D


----------



## Hoveroo

I bought a Fengmi 4k pro cinema from China. Can I update it to English Manu? Which version youtube and Netflix app support by FengmiOS? The app apk work for Mi box, but not compatible for FengmiOS.


----------



## jambanja

Hoveroo said:


> I bought a Fengmi 4k pro cinema from China. Can I update it to English Manu? Which version youtube and Netflix app support by FengmiOS? The app apk work for Mi box, but not compatible for FengmiOS.



See posts above. Wait for Spocky12. He is finalising English menu for Pro. He will update us on this forum once its ready.


----------



## thejrah

What’s the best website to order this from? Shipping would be to the US


----------



## jambanja

thejrah said:


> What’s the best website to order this from? Shipping would be to the US


I am in Australia & Alibaba was the cheapest for me.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Dogamondo said:


> Thanks, and yes that’s exactly what I was wondering, Why does the Wemax still sell for so much more. Scratching my head to see what’s in it apart from the 3D


I think the prices of the A300 of holding at $2.4K is due to there not being another model and calibrated lumens on them is as high as ~2600 versus 2000 for the Fengmi 4K Pro. Plus you get 3D and a lower input lag...over course testing and samples have differed so YMMV which is the gamble. But we don't have a lot of people with A300's so who knows, but from what I've seen the A300 is the best of the bunch until the Appotronics D30 comes out later this year. If it has 3D and decent input lag and tests well it might be worth the upgrade a lot of us. 

*A300*










*Fengmi 4K Pro








*


----------



## Dogamondo

Casey_Bryson said:


> I think the prices of the A300 of holding at $2.4K is due to there not being another model and calibrated lumens on them is as high as ~2600 versus 2000 for the Fengmi 4K Pro. Plus you get 3D and a lower input lag...over course testing and samples have differed so YMMV which is the gamble. But we don't have a lot of people with A300's so who knows, but from what I've seen the A300 is the best of the bunch until the Appotronics D30 comes out later this year. If it has 3D and decent input lag and tests well it might be worth the upgrade a lot of us.
> 
> *A300*
> View attachment 3033790
> 
> 
> 
> *Fengmi 4K Pro
> 
> View attachment 3033791
> *


Thanks for taking the time to put all that together Casey. Much appreciated!


----------



## johnkol

thejrah said:


> What’s the best website to order this from? Shipping would be to the US


Related question: are there import duties when buying from Chinese vendors?


----------



## hasanM

Can someone guide me how to hard reset the projector.


----------



## thereisriceandcurry

Casey_Bryson said:


> I think the prices of the A300 of holding at $2.4K is due to there not being another model and calibrated lumens on them is as high as ~2600 versus 2000 for the Fengmi 4K Pro. Plus you get 3D and a lower input lag...over course testing and samples have differed so YMMV which is the gamble. But we don't have a lot of people with A300's so who knows, but from what I've seen the A300 is the best of the bunch until the Appotronics D30 comes out later this year. If it has 3D and decent input lag and tests well it might be worth the upgrade a lot of us.
> 
> *A300*
> View attachment 3033790
> 
> 
> 
> *Fengmi 4K Pro
> 
> View attachment 3033791
> *


These numbers seem to be contrary to the lux meter measurements in this video:






I am considering buying one today and decidding which has the brightest output. Quality among all should be similar


----------



## Casey_Bryson

thereisriceandcurry said:


> These numbers seem to be contrary to the lux meter measurements in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering buying one today and decidding which has the brightest output. Quality among all should be similar
> 
> View attachment 3036275


It hasn't been confirmed but there are likely hardware differences between early A300's with around 2000 lumens max and later production models with around 2600 lumens. In fact a lot of the recent specs from sellers point to 2600 ANSI instead of 2000 ANSI.

Gregory Kraine tested two with drastically different results. Spocky thought it might have been a firmware change, but I believe the consensus is that there were improvements in the hardware that not only yielded the lumens that match the price difference between the Fengmi 4K 2019 and the A300, but also included better contrast and lower input lag of 32ms versus 151ms! 



TEST XIAOMI WEMAX A300 L1688FCF 4K SECOND ROUND : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –











I have a hunch that it is just better chip yields like with the CPU market. Some wafers can be overclocked with better results and some cannot. It's probably just the luck of the draw, but it is also just as likely that improvements were made (as seen with recent models) and now the A300 is performing like it should as the premium projector in the 2019 Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics lineup. The same group is not done with 2020 and we've already been teased with the Fengmi Ultra/Max and the Appotronics D30. None appear to support 3D, but early specs seem to indicate we might see upwards of 4500 lumens. The D30 is $3K.

We'll have to see how it shakes out once they are reviewed and measured. Stay tuned.


----------



## evnow

Casey_Bryson said:


> The same group is not done with 2020 and we've already been teased with the Fengmi Ultra/Max and the Appotronics D30. None appear to support 3D, but early specs seem to indicate we might see upwards of 4500 lumens. The D30 is $3K.


Its interesting to see how Appotronics is trying to not just corner the budget UST market - but also get into higher end market. With the right software by Fengmi/Xioami they can end up getting a large marketshare.


----------



## thereisriceandcurry

Casey_Bryson said:


> It hasn't been confirmed but there are likely hardware differences between early A300's with around 2000 lumens max and later production models with around 2600 lumens. In fact a lot of the recent specs from sellers point to 2600 ANSI instead of 2000 ANSI.
> 
> Gregory Kraine tested two with drastically different results. Spocky thought it might have been a firmware change, but I believe the consensus is that there were improvements in the hardware that not only yielded the lumens that match the price difference between the Fengmi 4K 2019 and the A300, but also included better contrast and lower input lag of 32ms versus 151ms!
> 
> 
> 
> TEST XIAOMI WEMAX A300 L1688FCF 4K SECOND ROUND : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036616
> 
> 
> I have a hunch that it is just better chip yields like with the CPU market. Some wafers can be overclocked with better results and some cannot. It's probably just the luck of the draw, but it is also just as likely that improvements were made (as seen with recent models) and now the A300 is performing like it should as the premium projector in the 2019 Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics lineup. The same group is not done with 2020 and we've already been teased with the Fengmi Ultra/Max and the Appotronics D30. None appear to support 3D, but early specs seem to indicate we might see upwards of 4500 lumens. The D30 is $3K.
> 
> We'll have to see how it shakes out once they are reviewed and measured. Stay tuned.


This puts a spanner in the works for me, personally. I've been watching the market for a couple years, timing a purchase perfectly with completion of a new apartment I'm moving into, that's been floorplan designed to seat one of these perfectly. The fengmi pro 4k seemed to fit my required bill of bright enough to use with windows open in the day, but with the potential of there being others that are brighter, I'm tempted to wait for the better ones.

Fengmi pro 4k can be had for USD1829 currently, which is great value.

Would you mind sharing your sources for info regarding potential new higher ANSI lumens rated pro's in the works for this year? I'd like to complete full due dilegence in decision to either purchase Fengmi pro 4k now, at 2000 calibrated lumens, take a punt on a A300 hoping it's a higher lumen output box, or wait for new ones.

I wonder if there is any reliable way to determine if the A300 being ordered is a new one or not.

Finally, my impression from reading Georges review, was that the secound round review he did was on a retail market international version (showing reduced lumens outputs), as compared to his first round review, which he implies is a flash modified version (that showed less lumens output but higher contrast). That's why these findings seemed odd to me, seems odd that a flash modified initial verison can have lower lumens yet higher contrast.

Then we have nothing but label's video, that clearly shows lux meter measurements with the fengmi pro higher measured. Perhaps we invite nothing but label here to repeat with a latest batch A300 and recheck, given that he is a vendor for all of these.


----------



## thereisriceandcurry

thereisriceandcurry said:


> This puts a spanner in the works for me, personally. I've been watching the market for a couple years, timing a purchase perfectly with completion of a new apartment I'm moving into, that's been floorplan designed to seat one of these perfectly. The fengmi pro 4k seemed to fit my required bill of bright enough to use with windows open in the day, but with the potential of there being others that are brighter, I'm tempted to wait for the better ones.
> 
> Fengmi pro 4k can be had for USD1829 currently, which is great value.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your sources for info regarding potential new higher ANSI lumens rated pro's in the works for this year? I'd like to complete full due dilegence in decision to either purchase Fengmi pro 4k now, at 2000 calibrated lumens, take a punt on a A300 hoping it's a higher lumen output box, or wait for new ones.
> 
> I wonder if there is any reliable way to determine if the A300 being ordered is a new one or not.
> 
> Finally, my impression from reading Georges review, was that the secound round review he did was on a retail market international version (showing reduced lumens outputs), as compared to his first round review, which he implies is a flash modified version (that showed less lumens output but higher contrast). That's why these findings seemed odd to me, seems odd that a flash modified initial verison can have lower lumens yet higher contrast.
> 
> Then we have nothing but label's video, that clearly shows lux meter measurements with the fengmi pro higher measured. Perhaps we invite nothing but label here to repeat with a latest batch A300 and recheck, given that he is a vendor for all of these.


I see nothing but label has put up this video, in which the description claims a 4500 ANSI lumens. Some comments suggest this may be the new D30. Thought's, team?


----------



## jambanja




----------



## SuccessWatch

jambanja said:


>


I'm waiting on my Fengmi 4K Pro + Telon ALR to be delivered this or next week. is the difference with A300 really that drastic? Youtube comment says that Fengmi is using different backlight levels. Is it adjustable to bring it closer to what we see on the middle screen with A300?

Moreover, this comparison here is even worse. It looks almost unwatchable on Fengmi. Is it really that bad or i'm missing something? (first half of the video is shown with A300 and then switched to Fengmi).


----------



## Casey_Bryson

SuccessWatch said:


> I'm waiting on my Fengmi 4K Pro + Telon ALR to be delivered this or next week. is the difference with A300 really that drastic? Youtube comment says that Fengmi is using different backlight levels. Is it adjustable to bring it closer to what we see on the middle screen with A300?
> 
> Moreover, this comparison here is even worse. It looks almost unwatchable on Fengmi. Is it really that bad or i'm missing something? (first half of the video is shown with A300 and then switched to Fengmi).


Those comparisons are worthless. It's not like they are calibrated and then showing the differences between them all. To me it looks like the Fengmi's just need their Brightness adjusted lower--this can be done in Office or Movie laser mode. 

The Mad Max comparison is at different times of the day with more ambient light so the blacks are not going to be as dark.


----------



## SuccessWatch

Casey_Bryson said:


> Those comparisons are worthless. It's not like they are calibrated and then showing the differences between them all. To me it looks like the Fengmi's just need their Brightness adjusted lower--this can be done in Office or Movie laser mode.
> 
> The Mad Max comparison is at different times of the day with more ambient light so the blacks are not going to be as dark.


Good point about the Mad Max comparison. Wall colors definitely differ. I was more concerned about reds though, everything is just one red mess.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

SuccessWatch said:


> Good point about the Mad Max comparison. Wall colors definitely differ. I was more concerned about reds though, everything is just one red mess.



Red, Green, and Blue can be adjusted in Custom colors. These units are very easy to calibrate and almost always have too much blue.


----------



## shanedowley

thereisriceandcurry said:


> I see nothing but label has put up this video, in which the description claims a 4500 ANSI lumens. Some comments suggest this may be the new D30. Thought's, team?


Looks very like the WEMAX Appotronics D30 to me. I’ve just bought one via Banggood. Order is processing. When I get it up and running I’ll post photos and details.


----------



## 4KLaser

shanedowley said:


> Looks very like the WEMAX Appotronics D30 to me. I’ve just bought one via Banggood. Order is processing. When I get it up and running I’ll post photos and details.


Which model did you buy?

4K MAX is 4500 ANSI, D30 is 3500 ANSI however 4K Max is $500 cheaper if you buy it from Aliexpress.
Nothing But Label store claim the 4K Max is under 19ms input lag and reduced coil whine/noise but their YouTube review says otherwise...


----------



## shanedowley

4KLaser said:


> Which model did you buy?
> 
> 4K MAX is 4500 ANSI, D30 is 3500 ANSI however 4K Max is $500 cheaper if you buy it from Aliexpress.
> Nothing But Label store claim the 4K Max is under 19ms input lag and reduced coil whine/noise but their YouTube review says otherwise...


I’ve bought the WEMAX D30 from Banggood. Due to arrive end of the month.


----------



## SuccessWatch

Can anyone advise if this projector has to be at the very precise point in space to perfectly fit into the mounted screen? For example, I saw that it has to be at least 20cm or so away from the screen, but it can be longer, let's say 30-40cm, and then image is just calibrated to be a bit smaller to fit? Same question for height, previous poster said around 22cm below the screen, but what if it's more? 

I already got my screen assembled, but projector is still with the courier. Trying to see if I can just mount it where I ideally want it or there is no flexibility and i gotta wait for projector to figure out where it will be possible.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

SuccessWatch said:


> Can anyone advise if this projector has to be at the very precise point in space to perfectly fit into the mounted screen? For example, I saw that it has to be at least 20cm or so away from the screen, but it can be longer, let's say 30-40cm, and then image is just calibrated to be a bit smaller to fit? Same question for height, previous poster said around 22cm below the screen, but what if it's more?
> 
> I already got my screen assembled, but projector is still with the courier. Trying to see if I can just mount it where I ideally want it or there is no flexibility and i gotta wait for projector to figure out where it will be possible.



Technically you could pull it out a few more centimeters and use the 8 point keystone correction to cut off pixels but why do that?

Setup the projector then put the screen where the image is. UST's are not flexible and all measurements depend on the lens which is different between units.


----------



## evnow

SuccessWatch said:


> I already got my screen assembled, but projector is still with the courier. Trying to see if I can just mount it where I ideally want it or there is no flexibility and i gotta wait for projector to figure out where it will be possible.


You can calculate where it needs to be and mount it. As long as you have flexibility in PJ placement you should be able to get a good image fit.


----------



## thereisriceandcurry

shanedowley said:


> I’ve bought the WEMAX D30 from Banggood. Due to arrive end of the month.


I am interested to see what the contrast ratio will be between the two, in order to decide which one to order.

If the contrast ratio remains at 3000 or more, the bright ANSI lumens will be amazing.

Some of the specs quote a 1500:1 contrast ratio. If this is correct, then the overall picture quality, despite being brighter, will overall be lower.

If only someone could do a calibrated test on the contrast and brightness lol


----------



## Casey_Bryson

thereisriceandcurry said:


> I am interested to see what the contrast ratio will be between the two, in order to decide which one to order.
> 
> If the contrast ratio remains at 3000 or more, the bright ANSI lumens will be amazing.
> 
> Some of the specs quote a 1500:1 contrast ratio. If this is correct, then the overall picture quality, despite being brighter, will overall be lower.
> 
> If only someone could do a calibrated test on the contrast and brightness lol


Agreed. I've seen as high as 4000:1 advertised for both the D30 and the Fengmi Max, same as the A300 advertised, but IRL it is around 3000:1. Hopefully we'll see the same when the reviews are out. I think with the UST market starting to mature and every manufacturer throwing their hat in, it's probably a good idea to pause on a purchase until all the tested results are in. Otherwise you could end up way over spending for something inferior in many ways, like we saw last year with the LG HU85LA (+DTM and +3 lasers for 97% P3 | - for lousy contrast of 1300:1 despite larger .66 DLP chip and claiming 2,000,000: 1,- manual focus - No 3D despite DLP chip)

LG HU85LA


----------



## chek28

Hello,

I have a doubt. Can be possible use the PJ as central speaker and connect a Sonos Subwoofer and two sonos play 1 to have a semi real 5.1? Or I need to connect also an external central speaker? 

Thanks


----------



## evnow

chek28 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a doubt. Can be possible use the PJ as central speaker and connect a Sonos Subwoofer and two sonos play 1 to have a semi real 5.1? Or I need to connect also an external central speaker?
> 
> Thanks


You need to have similar speakers in L, C & R. Otherwise the sound/voices will sound disjointed. In particular you need the same (or very similar) tweeter and mid range on the front 3 speakers.


----------



## chek28

evnow said:


> You need to have similar speakers in L, C & R. Otherwise the sound/voices will sound disjointed. In particular you need the same (or very similar) tweeter and mid range on the front 3 speakers.


Thanks for your support. Actually I bought an HDMI to eARC Hardware to fix this issue. If someone is interested I put the link. I'll share you the comments once receive the hardware 4K Arcana 18Gbps | HDFury.com | Connect and Fix everything in HDMI


----------



## shanedowley

Casey_Bryson said:


> Agreed. I've seen as high as 4000:1 advertised for both the D30 and the Fengmi Max, same as the A300 advertised, but IRL it is around 3000:1. Hopefully we'll see the same when the reviews are out. I think with the UST market starting to mature and every manufacturer throwing their hat in, it's probably a good idea to pause on a purchase until all the tested results are in. Otherwise you could end up way over spending for something inferior in many ways, like we saw last year with the LG HU85LA (+DTM and +3 lasers for 97% P3 | - for lousy contrast of 1300:1 despite larger .66 DLP chip and claiming 2,000,000: 1,- manual focus - No 3D despite DLP chip)
> 
> LG HU85LA
> View attachment 3039840


Yes agreed. I had second thoughts and pulled out of purchasing the D30. A week after ordering, Banggood came back saying they had no stock and didn't know when they would. So I cancelled and took the refund. I wasn't comfortable making this level of purchase on an un-tested model. I've opted for the Optoma P2 instead. If I'm unhappy with it I can easily return.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

shanedowley said:


> Yes agreed. I had second thoughts and pulled out of purchasing the D30. A week after ordering, Banggood came back saying they had no stock and didn't know when they would. So I cancelled and took the refund. I wasn't comfortable making this level of purchase on an un-tested model. I've opted for the Optoma P2 instead. If I'm unhappy with it I can easily return.


I compared the P2 with my Fengmi and will be returning my P2. I'll post more on my reasons in the P2 forum. But highlights are: 1.The units horizontal offset is off by 6 inches (image not centered with projector). 2. Dynamic Contrast is broken and I got a much better contrast/picture with my Fengmi. 3. Light output is about 25% better, but most of the time you have to run at 75% to get the best image, defeating the purpose of having 25% more lumens. 4. 3D requires a 3D signal and that means I can't upscale 3D to 4K and send SBS signal...again Fengmi wins there. 

I will say I was pleasantly surprised that the P2 had a good input lag in Game Mode. Very comparable with what I have on my rooted Fengmi. 

Good luck with yours!


----------



## evnow

Casey_Bryson said:


> I compared the P2 with my Fengmi and will be returning my P2. I'll post more on my reasons in the P2 forum. But highlights are: 1.The units horizontal offset is off by 6 inches (image not centered with projector). 2. Dynamic Contrast is broken and I got a much better contrast/picture with my Fengmi. 3. Light output is about 25% better, but most of the time you have to run at 75% to get the best image, defeating the purpose of having 25% more lumens. 4. 3D requires a 3D signal and that means I can't upscale 3D to 4K and send SBS signal...again Fengmi wins there.
> 
> I will say I was pleasantly surprised that the P2 had a good input lag in Game Mode. Very comparable with what I have on my rooted Fengmi.
> 
> Good luck with yours!


Interesting - P2 is ~$3k and You can get the 2019 Fengmi for ~ 1600 now.

What are you using for the screen ? I'll decide whether to paint my DIY white screen once my other projects are complete (building 1099, for eg).


----------



## Casey_Bryson

evnow said:


> Interesting - P2 is ~$3k and You can get the 2019 Fengmi for ~ 1600 now.
> 
> What are you using for the screen ? I'll decide whether to paint my DIY white screen once my other projects are complete (building 1099, for eg).


Screen is 120" XY PET CLR .8 gain


----------



## juic-E-juice

Casey_Bryson said:


> I compared the P2 with my Fengmi and will be returning my P2. I'll post more on my reasons in the P2 forum. But highlights are: 1.The units horizontal offset is off by 6 inches (image not centered with projector). 2. Dynamic Contrast is broken and I got a much better contrast/picture with my Fengmi. 3. Light output is about 25% better, but most of the time you have to run at 75% to get the best image, defeating the purpose of having 25% more lumens. 4. 3D requires a 3D signal and that means I can't upscale 3D to 4K and send SBS signal...again Fengmi wins there.
> 
> I will say I was pleasantly surprised that the P2 had a good input lag in Game Mode. Very comparable with what I have on my rooted Fengmi.
> 
> Good luck with yours!


And what input lag are you getting on the rooted Fengmi?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

juic-E-juice said:


> And what input lag are you getting on the rooted Fengmi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Not sure to the millisecond. P2 is supposed to be 67ms. Rooted Fengmi 2019 has been tested at 32ms. It's enough fast enough that I don't notice it at all playing a very difficult twitch game called Hollow Knight.


----------



## juic-E-juice

My concern is that others have said that they can’t replicate the 32ms lag on the Fengmi. If this could be done reliably and proven true, I would likely get one. The new Epsons are 27ms, but are more than double the price (though they include a screen) and this tech is changing very fast. 

I play Fortnite and FPS shooters like Halo, COD, etc. Input lag for these games is a death sentence, but I still prefer to enjoy them on the big screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prwilliams1982

So I finally received my Cinema Pro yesterday but anyone know if this is a hardware issue?

I cannot adjust the dip at the top of the image out no matter what settings or adjustment of the position of the PJ itself


----------



## evnow

prwilliams1982 said:


> So I finally received my Cinema Pro yesterday but anyone know if this is a hardware issue?
> 
> I cannot adjust the dip at the top of the image out no matter what settings or adjustment of the position of the PJ itself


It could be the wall ? In that case you will have to use the keystone to adjust it.


----------



## SuccessWatch

I received my Cinema Pro as well. Quite impressed after first 20 minutes playing with it. More like mind blown. Didn't even get the screen installed yet. I noticed that it came with Projectivity 3.51 already. I know very little at the moment about how all this works.. What is the good resource/guide to get it upgraded to the latest version? Also, i managed to install Aptoide TV, but some apps inside don't work, like Netflix saying that app doesn't support this device. Any good material to read on about it?


----------



## evnow

SuccessWatch said:


> I received my Cinema Pro as well. Quite impressed after first 20 minutes playing with it. More like mind blown. Didn't even get the screen installed yet. I noticed that it came with Projectivity 3.51 already. I know very little at the moment about how all this works.. What is the good resource/guide to get it upgraded to the latest version? Also, i managed to install Aptoide TV, but some apps inside don't work, like Netflix saying that app doesn't support this device. Any good material to read on about it?


Here -> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755


----------



## jambanja

Anyone managed to implement the English launcher?


----------



## SuccessWatch

evnow said:


> Here -> [APP] Xiaomi Mi Led/Laser Projector/TV tools


I was hoping not to spend hours reading all that.. Isn't there anything easier/straight forward?


----------



## evnow

SuccessWatch said:


> I was hoping not to spend hours reading all that.. Isn't there anything easier/straight forward?


Read the first 2 posts.


----------



## kraine




----------



## Devyat

Guys, just got my Cinema Pro, impressed by the overall build and picture quality, but I have 1 major issue:
High pitch noise also known as coil whine. Me and my wife can clearly hear it even through some dialogue scenes. Does anyone has the same issue? I wonder if someone managed to do anything with that, or it’s just normal? Could anyone please record the noise of the projector from the left grill just to compare and make sure?
It really makes my head hurt after 30-40 minutes of watching.


----------



## jambanja

I


SuccessWatch said:


> I was hoping not to spend hours reading all that.. Isn't there anything easier/straight forward?


Waiting for someone to do a youtube video of rooting this PJ.


----------



## SuccessWatch

jambanja said:


> Waiting for someone to do a youtube video of rooting this PJ.


I know.. or at least a clear eli5 instruction, not those massive posts for enthusiasts with time on their hands..

About the coil whine, i did notice it when i turned my projector the first time in a quiet room when i was literally next to the thing, but honestly, that was probably the only time for me. In a big room I don't hear it at all. I'm sitting around 3-4 meters away from the projector..


----------



## Devyat

SuccessWatch said:


> About the coil whine, i did notice it when i turned my projector the first time in a quiet room when i was literally next to the thing, but honestly, that was probably the only time for me. In a big room I don't hear it at all. I'm sitting around 3-4 meters away from the projector..


Yeah, maybe It's somehow connected with the room size. We have around 16 m^2 room. We're sitting like 3 meters away from the screen, so it's about 2.5-2.8 meters from the unit.
Also It could be connected with the watcher's age, cause older people a little bit more tolerant to high pitching noise. I'm 31, just in case.


----------



## shanedowley

Casey_Bryson said:


> I compared the P2 with my Fengmi and will be returning my P2. I'll post more on my reasons in the P2 forum. But highlights are: 1.The units horizontal offset is off by 6 inches (image not centered with projector). 2. Dynamic Contrast is broken and I got a much better contrast/picture with my Fengmi. 3. Light output is about 25% better, but most of the time you have to run at 75% to get the best image, defeating the purpose of having 25% more lumens. 4. 3D requires a 3D signal and that means I can't upscale 3D to 4K and send SBS signal...again Fengmi wins there.
> 
> I will say I was pleasantly surprised that the P2 had a good input lag in Game Mode. Very comparable with what I have on my rooted Fengmi.
> 
> Good luck with yours!


Hmm, sounds like your P2 unit is faulty. 1. I'm seeing no horizontal offset on my unit 2. Dynamic contrast is working ok for me - my preference is Dynamic Contrast on level 1 for best blacks in HDR. I can't speak for your point 3. Agree re your point 4, it would be nice to be able to upscale 1080p 3D to 4K.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

shanedowley said:


> Hmm, sounds like your P2 unit is faulty. 1. I'm seeing no horizontal offset on my unit 2. Dynamic contrast is working ok for me - my preference is Dynamic Contrast on level 1 for best blacks in HDR. I can't speak for your point 3. Agree re your point 4, it would be nice to be able to upscale 1080p 3D to 4K.


It must be faulty or buggy (updated to latest when I turned it on) like the P1 was. I saw one scene, a fade from black benefit from Dynamic Black. I probably won't bother giving it another chance this go around. I might give the Samsung LSP9T RGB laser a try it gets 3D. The initial word of mouth is very good so far.


----------



## Devyat

I've uploaded a video of coil whine from my PJ. Maybe It's ok fore someone, but it really makes my ears and head feel pressure and pain after 30-40 minutes of watching. My wife feels the same, so I think I'm not alone. I'm going to return my unit to the seller.


----------



## jambanja

Fengmi 4K Memo - Root et Projectivy Tools


Avant de commencer la procédure, on va d'abord mettre à jour l'appareil vers la dernière version disponible. ATTENTION: En effet, une fois la procédure de root effectuée, il ne faudra plus mettre à jour l'appareil. La procédure de root modifie certains fichiers système et la mise à jour risque




sites.google.com


----------



## chek28

Hi,

Yesterday I received the Cinema Pro, but I have not connect yet because I do not know if can work at 110V. Anyone has already plug it at that voltage or I need a converter?? If yes, how many watts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SuccessWatch

chek28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I received the Cinema Pro, but I have not connect yet because I do not know if can work at 110V. Anyone has already plug it at that voltage or I need a converter?? If yes, how many watts?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I asked this question and every time seller said yes, however on the box and device itself it only says 220V. Seller response was that it's because all labels are designed for China market. Earlier here somebody confirmed he plugged it in to 110V in Japan, perhaps another confirmation would be great.


----------



## evnow

chek28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I received the Cinema Pro, but I have not connect yet because I do not know if can work at 110V. Anyone has already plug it at that voltage or I need a converter?? If yes, how many watts?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've the Cinema (not pro) which says the same thing. I'm using it with a laptop cable - so yes, it works with 110V.


----------



## Tom Hall

Hey guys, was going to punt for the UHZ65UST but at over half the price the fengmi pro is appealing. 

How bad is the judder watching 24p content on this projector?


----------



## pizzel

prwilliams1982 said:


> So I finally received my Cinema Pro yesterday but anyone know if this is a hardware issue?
> 
> I cannot adjust the dip at the top of the image out no matter what settings or adjustment of the position of the PJ itself


I had the same problem. That’s because of the wall, it is uneven.I bought an ALR UST fixed screen and now it’s perfect.


----------



## evnow

pizzel said:


> I had the same problem. That’s because of the wall, it is uneven.I bought an ALR UST fixed screen and now it’s perfect.


Well, you don't need a ALR UST to fix a wall issue. You can build a very good DIY projector screen or buy a fixed gray screen for a lot less.


----------



## juic-E-juice

evnow said:


> Well, you don't need a ALR UST to fix a wall issue. You can build a very good DIY projector screen or buy a fixed gray screen for a lot less.


Yes....and no. You still need a reflection angle to assist with redirecting the light beam to an angel parallel to the floor. Otherwise you are just flattening thx picture out but still loosing the light as it bounces up to the ceiling. 

You really do need a ALR UST screen, and not just to reject ambient light, but to optimize the light pathway of the projector itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

juic-E-juice said:


> Yes....and no. You still need a reflection angle to assist with redirecting the light beam to an angel parallel to the floor. Otherwise you are just flattening thx picture out but still loosing the light as it bounces up to the ceiling.
> 
> You really do need a ALR UST screen, and not just to reject ambient light, but to optimize the light pathway of the projector itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need is a strong term. Definitely UST benefits from ALR - just like any other PJ would that is viewed with plenty of ambient light.

Just wanted to point out - fixing the unevenness of the wall is a separate issue.


----------



## prwilliams1982

pizzel said:


> I had the same problem. That’s because of the wall, it is uneven.I bought an ALR UST fixed screen and now it’s perfect.


I have since tried it on a couple of different surfaces and you are definitely right, the room where the PJ is going to be located is still in the process of getting built so I think the workmen are going to be in for a rough ride from me making sure it is flat


----------



## evnow

prwilliams1982 said:


> I have since tried it on a couple of different surfaces and you are definitely right, the room where the PJ is going to be located is still in the process of getting built so I think the workmen are going to be in for a rough ride from me making sure it is flat
> 
> View attachment 3044523


Checkout the DIY screen section on how to build a good flat screen on a wall. You can also get tips on what paints to use.


----------



## Tom Hall

Pulled the trigger on this with the fengmi ALR screen reviewed on passionhomecinema.

Can't wait to get it setup. Hope I made the right decision saving £1,800 over the UHZ65UST.


----------



## SuccessWatch

Tom Hall said:


> Pulled the trigger on this with the fengmi ALR screen reviewed on passionhomecinema.
> 
> Can't wait to get it setup. Hope I made the right decision saving £1,800 over the UHZ65UST.


Hard to imagine that there could be anything in that projector worth extra £1800 as a noticeable improvement over 4K Pro. it's already pretty amazing. Most likely you won't notice any difference at all for the money spent.


----------



## MuadDeeb

Guys, anyone managed to install another keyboard please? I cannot install any other. 
@ Spocky: My master, your padawan wants to buy premium version but cannot. Is there any workaround? Thanks. May the power be with you.


----------



## Sathish9

How does this compare with the LG HU80KA? I know that the LG model is not an ultra-short throw projector. However, it's a laser projector and has similar capabilities as the Fengmi 4k pro. It currently sold for ~$2000 - $2400.


----------



## SuccessWatch

Does anyone have an issue with unit not connecting to WiFI automatically when powered on? I started having this issue only in the last couple of days, it's very weird. It doesn't work until i manually disconnect and enter password again for my WiFi.


----------



## prwilliams1982

SuccessWatch said:


> he last couple of days, it's very weird. It doesn't work until i manually disconnect and enter password again for my WiFi.


I have noticed this a couple of times, had to disconnect and reconnect in wifi settings to get it to work


----------



## eliemega1

I am worried to buy this projector because I want to connect a PS5 to it but the input lag seems really bad. I don't play online though so will it matter? I heard that installing the ProjecTivy Tools brings down the input lag, not sure how.


----------



## spocky12

eliemega1 said:


> I am worried to buy this projector because I want to connect a PS5 to it but the input lag seems really bad. I don't play online though so will it matter? I heard that installing the ProjecTivy Tools brings down the input lag, not sure how.


On rooted models, ProjecTivy Tools can reduce input lag by disabling deinterlacing and noise reduction.
This won't work on the cinema 4k pro until it's been rooted.


----------



## juic-E-juice

spocky12 said:


> On rooted models, ProjecTivy Tools can reduce input lag by disabling deinterlacing and noise reduction.
> This won't work on the cinema 4k pro until it's been rooted.


Have you seen proof of concept? I haven’t seen any lag numbers for a rooted 4K Pro yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

juic-E-juice said:


> Have you seen proof of concept? I haven’t seen any lag numbers for a rooted 4K Pro yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Pro can't be rooted yet. Spocky is talking about all the other Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics that can be rooted and it is a proven fact in those cases. The thing to remember is not all units are created equal when it comes to input lag. Even some (non pro's) can get as low as 32ms without rooting.


----------



## kraine

The official version fully translated online has been updated by Fengmi with the firmware 12.0.1631 :



Test Fengmi Cinéma Pro version anglaise : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## eliemega1

Casey_Bryson said:


> The Pro can't be rooted yet. Spocky is talking about all the other Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics that can be rooted and it is a proven fact in those cases. The thing to remember is not all units are created equal when it comes to input lag. Even some (non pro's) can get as low as 32ms without rooting.


I was told on Alibaba by a manufacturer that they will root the 4K pro before they send it to me. Is it not possible to root?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

eliemega1 said:


> I was told on Alibaba by a manufacturer that they will root the 4K pro before they send it to me. Is it not possible to root?


They are either talking about the 2019 version or confused thinking installing the projectivity tools is the same as rooting. Any projector with Android 9 has not been rooted yet. This is per Spocky in his apps thread. 

That said the Pro now has fully translated menus in English with the latest update. So at least there is that.


----------



## Tom Hall

Hi, got my 4k pro now but i'm not convinced i'm getting actual 4k. The shield says it's displaying in 4k, but can't find anywhere on the fengmi to confirm this is the case and when I play a 4k test pattern on the display the 1px area is completely grey. No visible lines.... any ideas?


----------



## Tom Hall

Also anything I can do about this coil whine? Doing my head in.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Tom Hall said:


> Hi, got my 4k pro now but i'm not convinced i'm getting actual 4k. The shield says it's displaying in 4k, but can't find anywhere on the fengmi to confirm this is the case and when I play a 4k test pattern on the display the 1px area is completely grey. No visible lines.... any ideas?


You're going to get mixed results with a 1px test pattern depending on how well the wobulation is at the moment of testing. I've seen 1px patterns resolved one day and then the next not. It's not perfect.


----------



## jambanja

I am using HDfury Diva to display Dolby Vision via Shield Pro. The picture keeps cutting off as though the frame rate is not matching. Because the Fengmi menus are Chinese I am finding it hard to find the settings to adjust even with Google translate.


----------



## Devyat

Tom Hall said:


> Also anything I can do about this coil whine? Doing my head in.


Get rid of this PJ as I did, this is the only way to solve coil whine issue. Some people don't hear that because of different ear anatomy and more tolerance for high pitching noises (as older people also). But you can't do anything with that.
I've tried Xiaomi 4k and Wemax a300: all PJs of Xiaomi family have coil whine issue, you can even check videos on youtube with startups and clearly hear it.


----------



## Tom Hall

Devyat said:


> Get rid of this PJ as I did, this is the only way to solve coil whine issue. Some people don't hear that because of different ear anatomy and more tolerance for high pitching noises (as older people also). But you can't do anything with that.
> I've tried Xiaomi 4k and Wemax a300: all PJs of Xiaomi family have coil whine issue, you can even check videos on youtube with startups and clearly hear it.


Which UST did you go for instead?


----------



## Tom Hall

Also are people managing to get the screen fully in focus? 

My top left and right corner and blurry. Not noticible in film, but still annoying in menus and such?


----------



## jambanja

Casey_Bryson said:


> They are either talking about the 2019 version or confused thinking installing the projectivity tools is the same as rooting. Any projector with Android 9 has not been rooted yet. This is per Spocky in his apps thread.
> 
> That said the Pro now has fully translated menus in English with the latest update. So at least there is that.


 So are you saying the latest firmware update gives English menu?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

jambanja said:


> So are you saying the latest firmware update gives English menu?



Looks like it's a system update from Fengmi since 10/29 per Gregory Kraine:



Test Fengmi Cinéma Pro version anglaise : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## jambanja

Casey_Bryson said:


> Looks like it's a system update from Fengmi since 10/29 per Gregory Kraine:
> 
> 
> 
> Test Fengmi Cinéma Pro version anglaise : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –



Thanks. I will see if I can do a system update and find a way to change the language to English.


----------



## jambanja

Anybody else getting an error when attempting the system update. Mine is not completing the update. It is coming up with an error.


----------



## jambanja

I have tried the wipe data/ factory reset option but it won't update .


----------



## spocky12

jambanja said:


> Anybody else getting an error when attempting the system update. Mine is not completing the update. It is coming up with an error.


Same problem here  (I'm on the stock 1.0.0 firmware).
To optimize download time and installation efficiency, OTAs don't include full files but only patches. This shouldn't be a problem because system partition (as well as other updated partitions) is read only, so the files it contains should be in a known state.
During installation, before applying each patch, a check is performed. If an unexpected file checksum is found, installation is aborted.

During my attempts to root it, I have never been able to make system partition writeable, yet I have this issue. I believed executing some console command might have triggered this issue (probably something that wrote some log on the system partition). If you have this issue too, then it might not be something so unusual that caused it...

I can't pinpoint the exact file causing this issue because on Android 8+, OTAs don't really indicate files to patch but rather blocks addresses on the partition. All I know (from the logs) is that it's on the system partition.

The only fix I can see for now would be flashing a complete firmware (but we don't have one unfortunately). I haven't taken time to contact fengmi support (I'm not even sure where to find them), but if they can provide one, this would fix our issue for sure.

Edit : could you pm me your recovery logs screenshots ? (To compare with mine)


----------



## jambanja

Spocky, I have PM'd you my recovery screenshots


----------



## clost

Hello Spocky,



Thank you for your work 



I received a Fengmi Cinema Pro 2400 lumens (Jerry) this week, pre-installed with your ProjectIvy app. I did the firmware update which installs English.

I NOTED that the settings of the app and the settings of the projector contradict each other on the HDMI port number, connected to my AV amplifier. The cable is actually plugged into the HDMI 3 port and on the projectIvy interface, I have to select port number 1 to connect.

Thinking of a bug, I did a factory reset and reinstalled your app. Alas, I cannot get rid of the original launcher or freeze the Chinese application package that came with it.

I want to take your premium application: what is the procedure?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Possumling

Just download and updated OTA on mine (from 1.0.0 to 1.2)

Going to hunt down a version of Netflix that will work on it. Tried the standard one, can log in, but then app no longer functioning once it loads the main screen.


----------



## spocky12

clost said:


> Hello Spocky,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your work
> 
> 
> 
> I received a Fengmi Cinema Pro 2400 lumens (Jerry) this week, pre-installed with your ProjectIvy app. I did the firmware update which installs English.
> 
> I NOTED that the settings of the app and the settings of the projector contradict each other on the HDMI port number, connected to my AV amplifier. The cable is actually plugged into the HDMI 3 port and on the projectIvy interface, I have to select port number 1 to connect.
> 
> Thinking of a bug, I did a factory reset and reinstalled your app. Alas, I cannot get rid of the original launcher or freeze the Chinese application package that came with it.
> 
> I want to take your premium application: what is the procedure?
> 
> Thank you for your reply.


Hi,

What ProjecTivy Tools shows as hdmi1 is what is internally described as hdmi1. (Works fine on my device, as well as other projectors I've tested). I can confirm however that I've seen another 4k pro with same behavior as yours, I don't know the reason behind this.
Next release of the tools will allow you to rename the inputs.
What's your exact issue when attempting the freeze the launcher?
Concerning the premium, it can only be activated in Google Play, so it's not an option for 4k pro yet. I'll try to find a workaround.


----------



## Possumling

Spocky12, on my 4K Pro, the HDMI 1 & HDMI 3 are transposed, ie HDMI plugged into HDMI port 1 needs me to click HDMI 3 to connect.

Minor issue, but once you know, it is easy. Had a minor heart attack initially, thinking the HDMI port was faulty, when setting up.

Can't freeze, as the 4K Pro is not rooted. No available TWRP or boot.img to modify with Magisk


----------



## clost

[QUOTE = "spocky12, message: 60279532, membre: 8374588"]
Salut,

Ce que ProjecTivy Tools montre comme hdmi1 est ce qui est décrit en interne comme hdmi1. (Fonctionne très bien sur mon appareil, ainsi que sur d'autres projecteurs que j'ai testés). Je peux cependant confirmer que j'ai vu un autre pro 4k avec le même comportement que le vôtre, je ne connais pas la raison derrière cela.
La prochaine version des outils vous permettra de renommer les entrées.
Quel est votre problème exact lors de la tentative de gel du lanceur?
Concernant le premium, il ne peut être activé que dans Google Play, donc ce n'est pas encore une option pour 4k pro. Je vais essayer de trouver une solution de contournement.
[/CITATION]

Bonjour,
Merci de votre réponse.
Comme l'explique *Possumling *impossible de geler les applis locales et le starter. 
Pour le démarreur: message d'erreur
Pour les applis locales: message de confirmation que ZERO apps sont gelées.
J'ai désinstallé ProjectIvy et lors du démarrage automatique que propose FengOs, il n'y a pas d'erreur de port HDMI. Juste pour information.
Cordialement,


----------



## spocky12

Launcher and other apps can be frozen using adb on a computer, or the donators app, as described on the xda thread (yes I know, 1st post contains a lot to read, but everything is explained there).


----------



## Comfort

spocky12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What ProjecTivy Tools shows as hdmi1 is what is internally described as hdmi1. (Works fine on my device, as well as other projectors I've tested). I can confirm however that I've seen another 4k pro with same behavior as yours, I don't know the reason behind this.
> Next release of the tools will allow you to rename the inputs.
> What's your exact issue when attempting the freeze the launcher?
> Concerning the premium, it can only be activated in Google Play, so it's not an option for 4k pro yet. I'll try to find a workaround.


I too would be interested in premium without Google Play.. even if I buy it in Google Play.. install on mybohone.. get a code.. and manually insert that code into the projector.. cheers


----------



## Comfort

Has anybody got this model working in Logitech Harmony Hub ?


----------



## SuccessWatch

Can somebody help with the manual launcher freeze? Downloaded ADB as listed on xda guide, but it won't connect through the network to the projector. IP address is correct but it says device failed to respond. Does it need to be connected via USB or wifi will do? I also cannot find where to enable USB debugging. Linked guide to find Developer options is useless since its FengOS..


----------



## Goblue4016

I was wondering how this projector does in daylight everyday TV use in terms of brightness. I have a long and narrow living room (25 feet long by 15 feet wide and viewer distance is about 20 feet). I am mainly looking for a projector to replace by 65" tv that looks so small in the room. A 120" screen will fit perfectly. I borrowed my friends Epson 2150 3LCD projector and it is very bright and I have no problem viewing it in the daylight. I have very low ceilings so mounting a projector on the ceiling will be difficult, and thats why im interested in a UST. Any comments or feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Comfort said:


> Has anybody got this model working in Logitech Harmony Hub ?


Did you try Nvidia Shield? It works with the 2019 version because it's an Android device.


----------



## Gitem

Casey_Bryson said:


> Did you try Nvidia Shield? It works with the 2019 version because it's an Android device.


Hey.. new here to the forum, but looking to buy a UST projector. I think I found a fengmi projector on Amazon for sale. Could i PM you a link to verify? Much appreciated.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Gitem said:


> Hey.. new here to the forum, but looking to buy a UST projector. I think I found a fengmi projector on Amazon for sale. Could i PM you a link to verify? Much appreciated.


Sure thing. PM me.


----------



## alti499

Hello I wanted to know which image settings you are using. 
I'm looking for good attitudes and already know the attitudes of passionhomecinema.fr


----------



## Than_os

Hi Friends,
I bought the fengmi 4k cinema pro a couple days ago. Used aptoide to install all the apps, but none of them seem to play in anything above SD.
Used a compatible HDMI to connect macbook pro to it, but most apps like amazon prime and Netflix do not play anything at all on the projector using that - it says UHCP non-compliant.
What are you all using to watch stuff on this projector?

I am based out of Australia, if that matters.

Thanks heaps in advance


----------



## alti499

Than_os said:


> Hi Friends,
> I bought the fengmi 4k cinema pro a couple days ago. Used aptoide to install all the apps, but none of them seem to play in anything above SD.
> Used a compatible HDMI to connect macbook pro to it, but most apps like amazon prime and Netflix do not play anything at all on the projector using that - it says UHCP non-compliant.
> What are you all using to watch stuff on this projector?
> 
> I am based out of Australia, if that matters.
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance


Hello have you changed the input settings for the inputs (hdmi 1, 2, 3) to 2.0?


----------



## Than_os

alti499 said:


> Hello have you changed the input settings for the inputs (hdmi 1, 2, 3) to 2.0?


No, but I cant find where to do that.


----------



## alti499

Than_os said:


> No, but I cant find where to do that.


go into the


Than_os said:


> No, but I cant find where to do that.



The easiest thing to do in direct use of a source (HDMI)

In the remote control, press the right button in the line for Home Button, back button

upper bar at play settings.

click hdmi 2.0


----------



## Than_os

alti499 said:


> go into the
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest thing to do in direct use of a source (HDMI)
> 
> In the remote control, press the right button in the line for Home Button, back button
> 
> upper bar at play settings.
> 
> click hdmi 2.0


Many thanks @alti499 
Using the settings you advised and Mi Box S, I was able to get Netflix 4k videos going.
However, I cant install Amazon prime video on projector or Mi Box, and Disney is playing in HD only.
Any clues?


----------



## laserfans

I just brought one - Fengmi 4K Cinema Pro (English Version), very good picture quality. But, one problem is not able to log into "My" on the home page which need to send a verification code to your phone. I am in Australia, may be that's why I can't get message from them. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## patrick israel

Hi you can swipe this part like that !


----------



## pulp1

Hi, thinking about buying one of these. How does it compare to the VAVA 4K?


----------



## pulp1

laserfans said:


> I just brought one - Fengmi 4K Cinema Pro (English Version), very good picture quality. But, one problem is not able to log into "My" on the home page which need to send a verification code to your phone. I am in Australia, may be that's why I can't get message from them. Does anyone have any idea?


Hey, where did you find the English version?


----------



## pulp1

Hey guys, came across what looks like a US version of the Fengmi 4K Cinema Pro (albeit with 2100 lumens instead of 2400). I realize that it's called Wemax (made by Formovie) but they look very similar and have almost the same model number - Model L176FGN . Do you think it's the same or no? These Xioami USTs are so confusing lol. Just curious if, based on the lower lumens it's a paired down version or not and whether it's worth buying.

Also, how do you think this / yours compares to the VAVA 4K?









WEMAX Nova Ultra-Short Throw 4K UHD Laser Projector


4K UHD LASER PROJECTOR – Superior display image quality might be an understatement. But with 4K UHD resolution, and bright 2100 ANSI lumens (5000 lumen light source), you get 4x the resolution of full HD or 1080p. The Nova is built with our industry-leading patented ALPD 3.0 and TI DLP...




appowemax.com


----------



## jambanja

pulp1 said:


> Hey, where did you find the English version?


English language comes via firmware update


----------



## pulp1

Hi, sorry if this was already shared on here but trying to decide between this and VAVA. How accurate is this video, regarding the reds. Has she simply not adjusted the picture settings?


----------



## laserfans

Hoveroo said:


> I bought a Fengmi 4k pro cinema from China. Can I update it to English Manu? Which version youtube and Netflix app support by FengmiOS? The app apk work for Mi box, but not compatible for FengmiOS.


I bought one from HK. No Netflix, no Play Store, no UTube. Now, I can only manage to have UTube installed and running, the other two just won't run.


----------



## laserfans

pulp1 said:


> Hey, where did you find the English version?


I got it from Banggood (shipped from HK). But, don't buy now. I have raised several issues still waiting for their reply. Their after sales support seems not very responsive.


----------



## pulp1

laserfans said:


> I got it from Banggood (shipped from HK). But, don't buy now. I have raised several issues still waiting for their reply. Their after sales support seems not very responsive.


Thanks for the advice. Hopeyou get whatever it is fixed.


----------



## 3sprit

Fengmi Cinema Pro or Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K? 
Which one to choose?
Which is easier to use? 
Which has a better quality?


----------



## laserfans

Mine is Fengmi Cinema 4k Pro (English version). Very good picture quality both brightness and contrast. But, mine happen to have several issues still not resolved. (1) No Google Play Store (although their advertising video shows it is there) 2. Not able to set time to local time zone. 3. Cannot log-in to their service (it requires a phone to receive verification, I think AU phone number won't work) 4. AV input failed to connect. (it may be a quality control issue). I am referring these to the local dealer hoping they will take up after-sales support responsiblity.


----------



## pulp1

evnow said:


> I bought a (non-pro) Fengmi Cinema. Now to wait for it to land - I guess 3 weeks to US ?
> 
> (Does this projector have a new OS - not the MIUI one ? More importantly does it have Android Google Play store ? I've an old receiver - and thus it will be easier to run some of the apps like Youtube for 4K content on the projector itself.
> edit : According to nothingbutlabel comparison video, the non-pro model will continue to have the old Miui TV with Android 6 (!) )
> 
> BTW, I guess Fengmi will sell this in US/Europe. They have submitted application to FCC. You can also see an English user manual they submitted to FCC. It has more info some might find useful - like the throw distance and vertical offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formovie L176FGN Laser TV 4K Cinema L176FGN Formovie Laser TV 4K Cinema User Manual Fengmi (Beijing) Technology
> 
> 
> Formovie Laser TV 4K Cinema Users Manual details for FCC ID 2AO2D-L176FGN made by Fengmi (Beijing) Technology Co., Ltd.. Document Includes User Manual User Manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fccid.io
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Fengmi are actually the original manufacturers (OEM) of Xioami laser UST projectors. Probably WeMax as well. That is why the projectors of these 3 brands look so similar. Oh, VAVA too, perhaps.


this appears to be what you’re talking about. The Wemax Nova. Been trying to find out about it but unable to. And very few reviews anywhere to know if it’s any good or not.









WEMAX Nova Ultra-Short Throw 4K UHD Laser Projector


4K UHD LASER PROJECTOR – Superior display image quality might be an understatement. But with 4K UHD resolution, and bright 2100 ANSI lumens (5000 lumen light source), you get 4x the resolution of full HD or 1080p. The Nova is built with our industry-leading patented ALPD 3.0 and TI DLP...




appowemax.com





Seems to be somewhere between the Fengmi Cinema and Fengmi Cinema Pro but with full Android TV.


----------



## laserfans

pulp1 said:


> this appears to be what you’re talking about. The Wemax Nova. Been trying to find out about it but unable to. And very few reviews anywhere to know if it’s any good or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEMAX Nova Ultra-Short Throw 4K UHD Laser Projector
> 
> 
> 4K UHD LASER PROJECTOR – Superior display image quality might be an understatement. But with 4K UHD resolution, and bright 2100 ANSI lumens (5000 lumen light source), you get 4x the resolution of full HD or 1080p. The Nova is built with our industry-leading patented ALPD 3.0 and TI DLP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appowemax.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be somewhere between the Fengmi Cinema and Fengmi Cinema Pro but with full Android TV.


Don't rely on it for Google Play although it appears on their advertising video. Even you install the APK it won't work. So get a TV box and use Fengmi just as a projector.


----------



## laserfans

laserfans said:


> Don't rely on it for Google Play although it appears on their advertising video. Even you install the APK it won't work. So get a TV box and use Fengmi just as a projector.


Just want to follow up with my complaint on the projector I brought from Bangood which has been found with a defect (A/V input not working). Bangood has made a partial refund to me as compensation, they are obviously taking responsibility although it is not their fault. Whereas Fengmi igored my questions about the software related issues which I have raised through their website. I found out that an "English Version" means only the menu is partly English and doesn't mean the contents (such as user registration etc.) are accessable to international users.


----------



## blazed

laserfans said:


> I bought one from HK. No Netflix, no Play Store, no UTube. Now, I can only manage to have UTube installed and running, the other two just won't run.


I think it has to do with the license. A lot of these chinese models didn't get the license for NF. My friends have a few chinese media boxes that don't support netflix either, and it they somehow load the app it only supports up to 480p.


----------



## evnow

I don’t bother with the PJ apps. I just use Roku/Fire. At some $35 they are a no brainer. Internal DLNA streaming is quite good, though.


----------



## toWeb

Hi guys, I'm trying to find a way to Root Fengmi 4k Cinema Pro, any news about this?
Did somebody try to execute something like KingoRoot or a similar one-click root app?


----------



## Tyler1705

evnow said:


> I've the Cinema (not pro) which says the same thing. I'm using it with a laptop cable - so yes, it works with 110V.


Is the projector working fine still on 110v?


----------



## Tyler1705

evnow said:


> I've the Cinema (not pro) which says the same thing. I'm using it with a laptop cable - so yes, it works with 110V.


Is the projector still working fine running on 110v?


----------



## rafiks

does this uses more electricity compared to an LCD tv?


----------



## Tyler1705

rafiks said:


> does this uses more electricity compared to an LCD tv?





rafiks said:


> does this uses more electricity compared to an LCD tv?


Id say its equivalent to my sony x900e in power consumption


----------



## Tyler1705

I know im just being paranoid, but I hear a very faint clicking noise coming from the right intake when tge unit is powered down. My wife alerted me of the clicking and its faint enough that I have to put my ear next to the vent to hear it clearly. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## Tyler1705

It is also a constant click, not just once in a while.


----------



## Tyler1705

And its more like ticking, not clicking.


----------



## rafiks

Tyler1705 said:


> And its more like ticking, not clicking.


Is it like clock tick?


----------



## Tyler1705

I suppose? But even lighter than that


----------



## Shuyyk

Is there any app I can use so I can use my android phone as a remote, instead of using the actual projector remote?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Shuyyk said:


> Is there any app I can use so I can use my android phone as a remote, instead of using the actual projector remote?


Web based remote:






Xiaomi GITV Remote Control







mireco.hopto.org


----------



## Shuyyk

Casey_Bryson said:


> Web based remote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi GITV Remote Control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mireco.hopto.org


Thanks a lot for this. Silly question, but how do I set it up? I inputted the projector IP and connected to the same WiFi as it, but the buttons don't seem to work...


----------



## spocky12

Shuyyk said:


> Thanks a lot for this. Silly question, but how do I set it up? I inputted the projector IP and connected to the same WiFi as it, but the buttons don't seem to work...


It's communicating with a system API only available on mitv, so fengos won't work


----------



## dolo12

I would like to buy one of the USTs. Either Fengmi or Wemax what's the consensus best value right now ? I prefer contrast over brightness as i would mostly view movies at night. 

Thank you for any enlightenment you might be able to share with me.


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

dolo12 said:


> I would like to buy one of the USTs. Either Fengmi or Wemax what's the consensus best value right now ? I prefer contrast over brightness as i would mostly view movies at night.
> 
> Thank you for any enlightenment you might be able to share with me.


a300 better


----------



## indieke2

Hello,

I bought the Fengmi Cinema 2. The menu is in English, the rest is not. Now I tried to play HDR content tru the player it looks awful. No detail in black, greyish, contrast not good. Prefer to watch HD , which is perfect.

I contacted the seller in China, who says, that native reader does not read HDR, and should install another one. I Tried with MX, it installed, but after that, I cannot find it! All the rest is Chinese.

Now I come to this page, looking for a solution. I read about the roots of older models. Or is this same for this one too? I am very scared to ruin the projector. I am 61, and lately not seem to catch up with these new techniques.

So question one, is where I find installed apps, if I not change the projector.

Question 2, would you advice to root it with this tool, and a link for stupid ignorants, like myself to make it work on HDR?

I tried with my Zidoo player as external source, but some files seem fine, other, there are things wrong.

Thank you for help....


----------



## Casey_Bryson

indieke2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought the Fengmi Cinema 2. The menu is in English, the rest is not. Now I tried to play HDR content tru the player it looks awful. No detail in black, greyish, contrast not good. Prefer to watch HD , which is perfect.
> 
> I contacted the seller in China, who says, that native reader does not read HDR, and should install another one. I Tried with MX, it installed, but after that, I cannot find it! All the rest is Chinese.
> 
> Now I come to this page, looking for a solution. I read about the roots of older models. Or is this same for this one too? I am very scared to ruin the projector. I am 61, and lately not seem to catch up with these new techniques.
> 
> So question one, is where I find installed apps, if I not change the projector.
> 
> Question 2, would you advice to root it with this tool, and a link for stupid ignorants, like myself to make it work on HDR?
> 
> I tried with my Zidoo player as external source, but some files seem fine, other, there are things wrong.
> 
> Thank you for help....



Like the Pro before it root is unlikely given that FengOS of based on Android 9 and I haven't heard of anyone being able to root it. 

Maybe someone can answer that has had success with the Pro. It also would help to test streaming with more common players, sources, and content like Apple TV and Roku streaming from Netflix or Amazon Prime..at least in the US anyway. Maybe YouTube HDR is better but needs hardware that supports the VP9 codec.

If some files work and some don't with zidoo it's likely the content not having the proper flags for HDR. I've seen a few SDR movies flagged as HDR so it's all in how it's encoded.


----------



## indieke2

Thanks. Some do look good. Two I mention is Terminator Dark fate, and Bonds Spectre. all dark scenes are washed out. Zidoo still has best result. Wonder why flags not correct. Is a 1/1 copy on Zidoo.


----------



## MarviGito

Hey guys, what calibration settings are best for this beauty?


----------



## Aezeal

Ok i got this unit yesterday and Im new to this equipement and certainly to the Feng OS.

So far:
Still waiting for my screen but seems to give good quality images.
Getting language to english (on my 'english' version )succeeded with google lens.
Hdmi input from a laptop (iTV) succeeded sort of...

My questions
1. when i first installed it using hdmi input worked right away. Later however i was busy 45 min to get it to work. After a reboot it would show laptop screen for 1 sec toen go black. Switching hdmi input, removing hdmi cables and plugging them in again would just show black projection. After restart projector the 1 sec again. Later sudderen it worked again. Any ideas what caused this, how i prevent this? Everytime i want to watch a movie or sportmatch 45 min fiddling is not nice.
2. Can i screen mirror from an Android phone? I have several options in the menu ( 4 under Android (1 generic and 3 from brand i do not have), 2 under iOS and 2 others) but i dont get it to function. Quick guide?
3. Is there a way to acces files from a phone or laptop. Cant seem to access phone over USB wire (to install apk files).


Some pointers would be great.


----------



## el4upa

Is there a way to make projector render image in 4k when connected to pc via hdmi ? (Fengmi 4K Cinema Pro)


----------



## Demetrius1138

Ei, pessoal, como estão? Estou passando por um problema e quero compartilhar com você porque talvez eu acredite que você possa me ajudar de alguma forma. Em meados de novembro houve uma queda de energia que durou 2 segundos e quando voltou meu fengmi 4k cinema pro não ligava mais. A luz do botão liga/desliga acende, mas não inicializa. Após algumas tentativas com o controle remoto, tentando colocar em modo recovery e não funcionou, vi um procedimento no xda usando um conversor UART com a ponta hdmi para tentar alguma leitura e identificar se havia algum erro no sistema e tente reinstalar o SO. Mas sem um resultado positivo, não houve leitura. Então fui a um técnico em quem não confiava em nada para tentar me dar um diagnóstico. Ele informou que a placa principal teve que ser trocada, pois não há conserto com eles. Ele não t me diga exatamente onde estava o defeito para informar e para não haver discussão, recebi o aparelho de volta da mesma forma que estava. Eu tentei formovie depois de receber este relatório para enviar uma nova placa principal, mas eles disseram que não podiam vender peças separadamente porque não era sua política. Então questionei a possibilidade de envio, mas como está fora da garantia (comprei pelo Alibaba em 2020) fica muito caro enviar para eles. Porém ainda tenho esperanças de resolver aqui no Brasil onde moro, tentando resolver eu mesmo com a ajuda de vocês. Obrigado por sua paciência na leitura e obrigado antecipadamente por qualquer ajuda que vier. mas eles disseram que não podiam vender peças separadamente porque não era sua política. Então questionei a possibilidade de envio, mas como está fora da garantia (comprei pelo Alibaba em 2020) fica muito caro enviar para eles. Porém ainda tenho esperanças de resolver aqui no Brasil onde moro, tentando resolver eu mesmo com a ajuda de vocês. Obrigado por sua paciência na leitura e obrigado antecipadamente por qualquer ajuda que vier. mas eles disseram que não podiam vender peças separadamente porque não era sua política. Então questionei a possibilidade de envio, mas como está fora da garantia (comprei pelo Alibaba em 2020) fica muito caro enviar para eles. Porém ainda tenho esperanças de resolver aqui no Brasil onde moro, tentando resolver eu mesmo com a ajuda de vocês. Obrigado por sua paciência na leitura e obrigado antecipadamente por qualquer ajuda que vier.


----------

